# Two More Deaths in FL



## Treeman14 (Mar 26, 2003)

I just heard of two more recent deaths in central Florida.

March 25, 2002: Guy working in the bucket dropped a limb on ground man.

Last week or two, guy pushed a tree over with tractor onto his brother.

Both were experienced tree workers.


----------



## murphy4trees (Apr 5, 2003)

I heard 80 or 90% of the fatalities in this business occcur within the first 6 months or after 10 years... I had a little run in with complacency last year... You can recognize complacency the first time you have a thought like..... " this is OK because I never got hurt before"... when the truth is the reason you never got hurt before is that you weren't thinking like that.


----------



## treeman82 (Apr 5, 2003)

Both sound like very tragic deaths, yet also sound like they could have been easily prevented with the implementation of some relatively simple safety policies.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Apr 11, 2003)

That statistic comes from an accident analysis doen at Davey a number of years ago, the figures I herd were a spike in 2-3 years and 8-10 years.


----------

